# Apache - 7 to 11 - Thursday - 10-16



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Pier was full. Lots of slack lines including mine. Saw 10 pound red drum caught against the beach in suds and a 3# red drum near rest rooms on right side. Other than that only saw around 10 hand size pomps and whiting caught.


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

there on the WAY!!!! Got to be........It is almost time for some SERIOUS FISHING. If you go back, look for Wayne the "MATER MAN" most know him, he was on there today. Good luck the rest of your trip.


----------



## jeff18 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for the report headed to springmaid for the weekend looks like sunday a cold front and north wind could be good


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

jeff18 said:


> Thanks for the report headed to springmaid for the weekend looks like sunday a cold front and north wind could be good


jeff, like aardvark said, they're on there way...this is what we've been waiting for, it's time, or apparently almost time....been a crazy month with on & off (I won't call them runs), but they are here I'm sure...weather & water & wind. K


----------



## scannon0 (Sep 3, 2014)

What type of fish are coming? Headed down on Sunday and hope to do real well. Gonna fish Apache and Springmaid. Also, what type of rig would be best to fish with. I understand there are serval rigs that do different things. I'm looking for something I can use that will allow me to catch different types of fish. Thanks. Hope to run into. Some of you this weekend!


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Fished surf in Myrtle also this week. Before daybreak and at night couple of days. Only got a few nibbles. Had a friend who was at Hatteras last week. Caught some nice reds from a boat half mile out but no luck in surf. Weather was problem Monday and Tuesday this week. Has anyone caught anything from surf this week? Have not seen anything posted in forum?


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

It's been really rainy and windy this past week.


----------



## glenn3564 (Nov 12, 2013)

Gary, I fished 10:00 am to 4:00 pm at Surfside same day. Lost 1 "big" flounder using too small a hook. Caught 1 keeper flounder. He just did make
the cut. 2 small whiting and "all" of that happened 1 hr. before high and first hour of fall. Nothing was hitting shrimp or fish bites. Everything on cut
mullet and were hitting when cut it into small pieces. Tried larger pieces on one rig with larger hooks and nothing. This was in the surf by the way.
Oh, I almost forgot, the big flounder got away after I beached him. Did not realize the hook was straight and tried to pick him up with one hand and
he was too big and flopped out of my hand and the next wave carried him back out.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

glenn3564 said:


> Gary, I fished 10:00 am to 4:00 pm at Surfside same day. Lost 1 "big" flounder using too small a hook. Caught 1 keeper flounder. He just did make
> the cut. 2 small whiting and "all" of that happened 1 hr. before high and first hour of fall. Nothing was hitting shrimp or fish bites. Everything on cut
> mullet and were hitting when cut it into small pieces. Tried larger pieces on one rig with larger hooks and nothing. This was in the surf by the way.
> Oh, I almost forgot, the big flounder got away after I beached him. Did not realize the hook was straight and tried to pick him up with one hand and
> he was too big and flopped out of my hand and the next wave carried him back out.


Seems like Surfside is the place to be as flytyingguy1 is having a lot of success behind the Holiday Inn there. Do you fish with him any? I have not seen any reports lately on the trout at the rock structure behind Captain's Quarters. Has anyone fished there?


----------



## glenn3564 (Nov 12, 2013)

Gary Carrier said:


> Seems like Surfside is the place to be as flytyingguy1 is having a lot of success behind the Holiday Inn there. Do you fish with him any? I have not seen any reports lately on the trout at the rock structure behind Captain's Quarters. Has anyone fished there?


No, I haven't had the honor of meeting face to face any of the guys on here. I would enjoy that because I don't have a fishing
partner or anyone with experience I can learn from. I love surf fishing though. Got a question of you or someone who does fish
around the Holiday Inn at Surfside. Last year I was throwing across the rocks there on low tide in order to find just where they 
were so I could fish just in front of them. I would get some very good bites though when I did get across them. This year, I have
not been able to find them. However, I am about 200 yards closer to the Holiday Inn on the 2 trips I have made than I was last
year. Seems as if every time I go someone is sun bathing there and I don't want to be a menace to them. Do you know if the
rocks are laid in a crescent shape out around the Holiday Inn with the end of them being closer the farther down the beach?
Reason I am asking is I am not getting the hits this year I was getting last year.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Interesting you say that you are not getting the hits this year like last year. I fished the week of the 12th and never caught a fish pier or surf in the flat surf of Myrtle Beach. Fished the times activity was supposed to be high on the solunar calendar and at low tide. Saw about 10 or 12 fish caught on Apache in 4 hours at daybreak, all but two fit in your hand. I am really concerned about the fishery. Something is amiss with no spot runs this year or last.


----------



## glenn3564 (Nov 12, 2013)

Gary Carrier said:


> Interesting you say that you are not getting the hits this year like last year. I fished the week of the 12th and never caught a fish pier or surf in the flat surf of Myrtle Beach. Fished the times activity was supposed to be high on the solunar calendar and at low tide. Saw about 10 or 12 fish caught on Apache in 4 hours at daybreak, all but two fit in your hand. I am really concerned about the fishery. Something is amiss with no spot runs this year or last.


Gary, I have talked to a kazillion guys the times I was down there and lots of them had been there all week and all of them said they had caught 1 or 2
fish. There was one guy who said he had pretty good luck on an early am rising tide but when they went flat he said nothing else bit. Came to find out
that he only caught about 5 whitings about the size of your hand or a little bigger. I can remember in the years from about 1994 thru 1998 when I had
a center console, myself and one other guy could fill a small cooler with fish and a little ice. Of all the people I still know that fish from around home here
who have boats, all of them say the spots are not running yet. The fish are there. I honestly believe that the low water line has moved farther away from
the beach on the south end. Possible that storms like Hugo changed something that is now just showing up. I got rid of my center console years ago 
because I could catch just as many fish in the surf then as I could with my boat. Something has changed. I just don't know what.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I heard of a ton of spots being caught a couple weeks back on springmaid. When I got there they were still being caught but it had died down.


----------

